# New Counter Manager, need advice



## sjones817 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, I hope this is the right place to post this. I just got hired as an Esteee Lauder counter manager at my local Bealls, my first day was yesterday and I'm completely lost. I am a certified esthetician, in terms of makeup and skincare I know what I'm doing. However, I realized when I got home how little I was trained for the actual job. No one told me anything about the counter or Estee Lauder's methods, I don't know where anything is in the booth. I will be mainly the only person running the booth, there is a part timer that is in between Cliniqe and Estee but that's about it. I really want to do this right and the company has high expectations. Does anyone have any advice? Maybe a good starting place as far as setting sales goals and starting up? From what I understand the booth has been basically neglected for a while before I came on board. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, I'm basically going off of what I'm reading in the welcome book (from 2011) and the roadmap to success book.


----------

